# Snowboard Click in Step in Snap in Vs strap bindings Safer Safety safest? Noob set up



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Just get regular strap in bindings, get lessons and progress at a rate comfortable to you. You are over thinking it. Just take your time and learn to ride. Sure you'll get hurt at some point to some degree but it won't be your binding that saves the day, it will be learning to fall properly. Take some lessons, it will help a lot. Also spending that much time thinking about how you are going to fall and get hurt might get in the way of progressing, just saying.

That said, I would NEVER wear bindings that my boots could release from. Personal choice.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

You're probably better off not snowboarding.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Troll patrol anyone?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Private lessons, regular bindings (straps or quick entry), go to store and buy the boots that are most comfortable.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

highme said:


> You're probably better off not snowboarding.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Fewdfreak said:


> Troll patrol anyone?


Once he said "vegan" I thought the same


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

Is there a tl;dr version?

That was a mind dump...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ew don't buy used boots. Just go to a shop and get fitted with decent boots that fit YOUR foot. You'll end up wasting more money and probably be uncomfortable with painful pressure points or sloppy loose boots if you don't. Stores like REI sell snowboard boots - look into it a bit more. I have three stores in my general area in Virginia that sells gear - and if I drive a bit then I can find many more.
And I don't think you're going to go flying off of a cliff staying in-bounds at a resort. Your legs aren't going to snap in half from falling over. It sounds like you have some crazy paranoia or out of control fear of getting hurt. Like someone said - maybe snowboarding isn't something that's for you. If you are constantly in fear of falling then progressing will be difficult. I haven't had any hard core injuries from snowboarding, but some people have - and the bindings didn't make or break the situation. It's not like you are encased in cement past your knees. You don't need risers if you get a board that has a width that fits your foot.


Get lessons and wear safety gear - helmet, knee pads, butt pads, they even have protective gear for your back/spine. Or stay home and surround yourself in bubble wrap.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

The thought of taking a tumble with a foot NOT strapped in is scarier to me! Imagine the twisting of your knee when the board hits stuff...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

highme said:


> You're probably better off not snowboarding.





Fewdfreak said:


> Troll patrol anyone?





deagol said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this


Yup!!! ^^^^this^^^^



Manicmouse said:


> Once he said "vegan" I thought the same


^^^^this^^^^ …again!! Not sure why it would be necessary to mention being vegan in a "How do I" post unless it *is* to start a troll!!!



Manicmouse said:


> The thought of taking a tumble with a foot NOT strapped in is scarier to me! Imagine the twisting of your knee when the board hits stuff...


One of the nastier "Biffs" I took that first partial season involved my head and upper body remaining jammed stationary in the snow after falling while my board with feet strapped in kept following it's sidecut around.  My R leg tried to spin up 'n' over my head and into my L ear! (…no wonder my spine is F'd up!!) :lol:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Manicmouse said:


> The thought of taking a tumble with a foot NOT strapped in is scarier to me! Imagine the twisting of your knee when the board hits stuff...


No kidding. 
I fucked my knee last year, but not by having my foot come out of the binding.

But I tried to squeak in a few days just before the end off the season.
I probably shouldn't have, I couldn't walk yet but........ 
Snowboarding is easy, compared to lets say...
Getting off the couch & going up the stairs, 100 times easier. 
You just stand there & lean back & forth. haha

Couple times I had to slow down & refrain from most jumps.
But I never thought I would hurt my knee from just regular snowboarding.

It helped actually. I couldn't walk properly the first day I came back. 
Haha, I wasn't even sure if it was a good idea. It took me probably 3 hours to get ready in the parking lot.
Then I sat there, thinkin'...

I knew the chairlift was gonna suck ass & I wasn't sure If I was gonna end up sliding down on my ass cause of either not being able to ride(& can't walk)
Or because I stupidly went riding when I was crippled & fucked it even more.

The board hung from my fucked up knee.
It was so awkward trying to get on & off the chair, without bending my knee.


THE ONE & ONLY thing I was petrified about, was if that board started swinging around on that fucked knee.

That would be catastrophic.

That just can not happen, ever. Ever, ever, ever. 

There would be people with their limbs torn off.
Completely off, not cleanly either.
Bout as messy as you could imagine.

People would bleed out & die, right there.


TT


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

LOL @ some of you. I come here with a legitimate few questions and just got made fun of. : Maybe it's because the vegan thing, maybe we'll have an Off Topic debate about that. 

I'm not over-paranoid with no motor skills. I said I went down black diamonds on skis and have experience skating but was just asking about strap-in vs click-in safety. I didn't ski 25 times but only snowboard once because I was afraid of snowboards, it was because I knew I could keep up with my group on skis and had a free pair I could borrow but always wished I was snowboarding. So anyway, I'll just get the flow/strap-in bindings. I'll probably actually just get both and see. Thanks. 

What mostly worries me and what I think has the most potential to direct someone off open cliffs are people coming from behind. I can sort of understand how some of you sarcastically say just stay home - the more people on the slope the worse unless you're a show off IMHO. Good thing I can go whenever I want during slow times and might prefer night.

It's like walking to the exit door at the supermarket or something. If someone's Grandma's slowly walking in your way, you don't knock her down to get in front. I'm just saying the mentality some of you have is the same as the people who have no respect for novice riders, and in youtube comments for the ski/snowboard fights/crashes I've watched, they take the wrong side of who's at fault trying to act all cool. It doesn't take a ski/snowboard genius to watch a video and see who's at fault and didn't yield. A lot of the videos are recorded by the person who's behind and is at fault because otherwise you wouldn't have a video to see because the person in front doesn't have their camera mounted backwards if they have one. But with all the new 360 degree action cameras coming out, more people will have what's behind them on video, and they can probably sue if they want. 
A perfect example, and he even laughs about it.






Sure, if someone's carving so wide to remain slow and in controll that they're taking up most of the trail, the should probably stick to easier trails, but I don't think there's like a rule that says you can only take up a certain ratio of the trail width. Not saying I even really do that when I go slow down black diamonds, I carve more tight like I'm on moguls or something, it's just a lot of the time you see the person in front carving wide minding their own business and then someone comes straight down crossing their path and smashes into them and then people try and call out the person who was carving as a noob hazard.



I just mentioned vegan boots in case someone knew if almost all boots have leather or animal rubber or not. I can Google vegan snowboard boots and find all types of stuff but I don't want to pay 3X for some specialty thing if I can find a new pair of boots that are vegan for like $50, I just didn't want to start emailing every manufacturer, but I guess I will. 

So my only question now is if someone happens to also have a 10.5" X 4.5" foot and what size and brand fits you good so I don't have to drive out to the store and try on a bunch of boots and pay more from the store than how I see there are a lot of boots new on eBay for like $50 shipped.


Thanks 
Take care, don't end up on Ridiculousness or become an example of self defense on the mountain.


----------



## vice87 (Oct 24, 2014)

during a random stop at Sierra-at-Tahoe i didn't have my gear and had to rent. they used click-ins at the time. coming off a run on to the bunny hill, about halfway down, i went toeside and one of the bar things on the boot popped out. caught my heel edge and tomahawk'd it down the hill, lost all my shit. the board went sailing down to everyone at the bottom.

i vote no.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowmanblue35 said:


> Lastly, about boot size. My foot is literally 10.5" x 4.5" (at the largest points), so what size and brand do you think I should get? Sneakers and boots are all different for me, sometimes a 10 fits, sometimes an 11 fits depending on the brand, sometimes an 11 fits with a gel insole. I want to put gel insoles in the snowboard boots. I really want to buy used but wearing someone's used boots is not my thing even if I sanatize them 10X, so I'm hoping I can find the right boots on the first try and buy new. I don't really have any stores near me. I can buy online and test, but return shipping would cost like $20 for $45 boots. I'm 5'8" 155lbs male. I'll use a calculator for which size board to get. Also wordering if I should get raisers to avoid heel/toe catching the ground while carving and causing a fall.
> 
> Thanks take care.


boots...try 32's...they are fairly wide....get best fitting boot, just like a ski boot

board...you don't need a midwide or wide, ...mid 150 range 153-158...depending on terrain, snow and style

get strap bindings or flows...no clickers

keep your board on your feet and downhill of you....just like skiing....better to save you from going over a cliff.

falling...learn how to fall....stay loose but tuck and roll/slide and with arms....grab your man breast....you want to hit/land with the biggest body part...(NOT with the hands)...if you fall backwards...try to land on a butt cheek...not the tailbone...if going to the knees...try to angle and glance instead of a direct hit.

wear a helmet


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> boots...try 32's...they are fairly wide....get best fitting boot, just like a ski boot
> 
> board...you don't need a midwide or wide, ...mid 150 range 153-158...depending on terrain, snow and style
> 
> ...


thanks. basically what I read is new boots should be snug but not annoying, and they'll loosen up in a few rides instead of buying what's comfortable at first will loosen up and be too loose, but I can add extra socks/gel insoles. 

I'm looking into helmets, it's nice I won't look like a dork because everyone wears them on the mountain unlike skating it's like a big no no, but makes no sense, it likely hold skaters back from their potential not wearing one. I didn't think I needed to know much more than just buy a men's size large but apparently some are only rated for one impact and are garbage afterwards. I guess a hat isn't to be worn under it, I'll look into this and the board size, thanks.


And I know some might disagree with the video, like someone who commented on it on youtube something like 'stupid skiers always carving so wide think they own the mountain', bottom line is the place is a business aimed to the general public and not just for advanced riders, they want as many customers as code will allow riding at once and it is to be expected that there'll be noobs or people who don't ride like you'd like them to. 
When there's no one else around, I'm like skiing like I'm in the Olympics, as soon as people come from behind me I practically wait on the side for them to pass. I face backwards %90 of the time lol.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not sure why you are so worried about someone hitting you from behind. I would say 99% of the people who are riding fast enough by you to hurt you are good enough borders/skiiers to avoid you, unless you do something really stupid/unpredictable. 

The border in that video is obviously the exception. I have no idea how he managed to hit that skiier on a wide open trail. The skiier didn't do anything at all unpredictable either, dude either had his eyes closed or sucks at boarding.

I have only ever hit someone once (ran over their skis), and it was because some dingbat ski instructer had his entire class stopped right on the other side of a dropoff, so I couldn't see any of them until I was basically on top of them.

Also, having your foot release from a binding would be one of the worst things ever to happen on the slope. When you have both feet strapped in you have a lot of leverage and control over the board. As soon as one of them pops out the board is going to take your other leg wherever and however it wants while your body probably goes in the other direction.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hahaha... vegan pussy.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowmanblue35 said:


> LOL @ some of you. I come here with a legitimate few questions and just got made fun of. : Maybe it's because the vegan thing, maybe we'll have an Off Topic debate about that..


Nope. That didn't help, but it was asking if you should go with click ins.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Vegetarian.......native american word for lousy hunter.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

snowmanblue35 said:


> What mostly worries me and what I think has the most potential to direct someone off open cliffs are people coming from behind.


Why are you so worried about open cliffs when you're on-piste?

You're new to snowboarding, there aren't likely to be major drops on the bunny hill/green runs...

And wouldn't you have the same worry while skiing? Is falling off a cliff worse when snowboarding? Am I missing something?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

timmytard said:


> No kidding.
> I fucked my knee last year, but not by having my foot come out of the binding.
> 
> But I tried to squeak in a few days just before the end off the season.
> ...


^This. Shittiest. Injury. Ever. Twisting your front leg while it is strapped in while your back is wild and free is not fun. I was a fairly decent one-foot skater on my board, like entire runs were doable and I was super confident... I jacked my knee on a wallride where I landed square on the nose and my legs twisted. I rode the rest of the season out like Tt but shit, to snowboard is easier than day to day life, sure I couldn't do jumps or like stand from a seated position on my heel edge (had to flip to toes like a noob) but stairs, getting in and outta cars, or stepping over sleeping dogs??? Heeeck naaaw... Releasable bindings on a SB would be such a bad idea... skiiers finna fall on they ass when that shit release... SBs would be like sent into a tomahak of death or your hips would disarticulate from your torso while still being attached by skin... all while that o socrates song plays in the background...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

You really need to try on boots. Really. Someone might have the same size foot as you, but their foot might have differences that make a boot uncomfortable or not work for them. Ask anyone with the same size foot what boot they wear, and you'll get a myriad of answers and probably some disagreements. Don't skimp on this part just to save a few bucks - I've ridden in poor fitting boots. Worst thing ever. It was somehow tight and loose at the same time. Bruises all over my shin and ankle, pain in my foot, toenails bruised, yet my foot was sliding in the damn thing and I couldn't get good leverage to turn the board smoothly. Just don't go that route. 

I teased you because you seem afraid about things that don't typically happen. Like I said, there are accidents and you will fall. But most likely not off a cliff at any in-bounds resort area. And I've never heard of legs breaking due to boots being strapped into bindings - leg breaks happen out there, but that's just the nature of the beast. Most riders use strap-in bindings and are preferred for a reason (ie your boot doesn't come out). If you're doing long carves on a busy day, you might want to keep it smaller to avoid taking up the whole trail and causing a traffic jam as people try to navigate around you - it's just mountain etiquette. And turning suddenly without a glance behind you is a no-no. It's those unpredictable moves that cause a lot of accidents. At least if someone is carving back and forth I can judge a time to pass them if I need to.
But 9 times out of 10, no one is going to come slamming into you going 60mph. It can happen, but I don't understand why we are having a discussion about it.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

snowmanblue35 said:


> I don't really have any stores near me.


Do not buy boots with out trying different things on. We can only go so far as to tell you good brands on here but we cant tell you what to buy because everyones fit is different. There have got to be places near you to get boots. REI sells them and Zumiez sells 32s which is a great boot(don't buy anything else snowboard wise from Zumeiz tho). As for size you want to find a boot that's snug but not uncomfortably tight because the boots will pack out as you use them. 

As for bindings........ don't be that guy. There is a reason you don't see click-ins anymore. They are obsolete. If you take some time and learn it is actually beneficial to have both feet stay put. The board wont let you roll if you learn to fall properly. You will either slide on you butt or slide on your stomach. In the video you posted that guy was hallin and he just slid out on his butt.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I will play along. 

I wasn't being a smartass, the idea about releasing vs non-releasing bindings is what made me post what I did. 

Clicker bindings went away for a reason. Also, snowboard bindings don't release for a reason. People from outside the sport have come in as early as the late 80's trying to inject certain inappropriate "technology" into snowboarding without realizing that it was a horrible idea. Releasable bindings might be the best example.

As far as the video, it was totally the snowboarder's fault. The uphill rider/skier is responsible to avoid the downhill rider/skier. People have the right to choose their own line without worrying about being hit from behind. When you ride that fast, you have a responsibility to be able to avoid any potential collision regardless of any directional changes in the person below you. Speed can increase safety if it is handled properly. I use speed to get into the open spaces away from other riders so I would not hit them regardless of any erratic direction changes they may make. 

It's just part of situational awareness.
slight off-topic: IMO devices such as headphones and especially "augmented reality goggles" would detract from situational awareness. That snowboarder was not aware of his imminent intersection with the skier and should have been anticipating any directional/speed change in the downhill skier that would have lead to this collision. (don't know if boarder had headphones on)


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think the snowboarder in the video was distracted (although I'm sure it happens), they were just riding faster than their skill level would allow. You can see them make a few skidded turns at the start, and they obviously start reacting to try and avoid the eventual collision after they pass the first skier. Rider then loses control and skids into second skier. Skiers did nothing wrong, obviously.

_Edit: VVVV Agreed. VVVV_


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Clarification: the rider in the vid may not have been distracted by any tech devices, but they were not aware enough to predict the collision based on the intersecting paths each was on.

I re-watched the vid and the rider used the "hockey stop" method of a hard heelside slide to stop, which obviously wasn't adequate at that speed. If it was an actual heelside turn (as opposed to a heelside slide), then the rider could have avoided the collision by going to the left ahead of the skier.

Also, leaving scene of accident, especially one that was your fault, very bad.....


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

asking questions a bout bindings that haven't been sold for the last ten years is a good sign of a troll too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

too long didn't read


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowmanblue35 said:


> Thanks
> Take care, don't end up on Ridiculousness or become an example of self defense on the mountain.


The snowboarder is 100% at fault in this video. He was riding at a speed in excess of his ability to control.

Edit: watched it again, the kid is being ridden by his snowboard, not the other way around. Check out his knee and back position in his shadow.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

also, at the bottom, he was bragging to friends about how fast he was going: Not Cool. Also, everything is relative. 50 MPH isn't that fast at the top end of things... but too fast for that skill level-. you can tell by the turns and the body position (see his shadow).


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

this thread has strong markings of text mining


AND
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
this smilie is the best, haha :skateboarding1:

whatever.....


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

snowmanblue35 said:


> I was afraid of snowboards


I give absolutely zero fucks about what you choose to eat. You're probably better off not snowboarding because you're afraid.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Deacon said:


> The snowboarder is 100% at fault in this video. He was riding at a speed in excess of his ability to control.
> 
> Edit: watched it again, the kid is being ridden by his snowboard, not the other way around. Check out his knee and back position in his shadow.


There are some jackasses out there for sure. He did not have the skill/experience needed to control a snowboard at that speed. I don't get people who think that they got snowboarding all figured out by just pointing the nose down the hill and hanging on for dear life. "I went fast as shit, i'm so pro! my technique was awful and I had zero style, but I went really fast and survived!" I remember seeing someone like that last season - flying down the hill, barely hanging on to the small bit of control he had, and a hazard to himself and everyone around him. Last I saw him, ski patrol was en route to his location.


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

racer357 said:


> asking questions a bout bindings that haven't been sold for the last ten years is a good sign of a troll too.


I found many threads, people sounded like they were advanced praising click ins and still riding them sometimes. I might get both, I might just get a cheap used click-in just to have and then sell it and break even if I have to.



highme said:


> I give absolutely zero fucks about what you choose to eat. You're probably better off not snowboarding because you're afraid.


 you read it wrong, "I didn't ski 25 times and snowboard only once because *I was afraid of snowboards*. I skied instead because I knew I could keep up with my group on skis."

and I meant I didn't have an over-fear. Having zero fear for something like skiing at any experience level is not wise. 



ok thread solved, thanks.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

It's all the other words that you're using to justify the use of a substandard piece of equipment that no serious rider used ever, and hasn't been manufactured in years.

Also, you do realize you don't get to choose what boots you use with them right? The boots/bindings are pretty much a matched set. You'll be at the mercy of the secondary market and old stock in the hopes that you'll find something that isn't beat to shit and fits your foot. And finding something that isn't constructed with animal byproducts? Good luck with that.


----------



## Keen4kritters (Sep 16, 2012)

K2 have a clicker system again Kwicker Binding | Men's Backcountry-Kwicker Snowboard Bindings | K2 Snowboarding 2014-15 for splitboards which is what OP might be referring to?


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

First post, so I guess I'll start by saying hello to all the folks posting. I've been lurking for a while, but figured I might as well sign up and contribute here and there. Moving on...this person has their mind made up, and apparently asked for advice to waste everyone's time. After a dozen + posts stating how dangerous click in style binding are and mentioning how they have been obsolete for a decade, the OP goes right back to saying he is going to get them anyway. If he has no desire to learn with the proper equipment, let him rip his leg off. Not to mention the lack of a high back, no canted foot beds (or foot beds of any type), lack of continuity with the board, etc that comes with click in bindings. This is the type of person that gives ski leash nazis a voice. 
Here is some advice- listen to some of these folks that know what they are talking about. They aren't a bunch of newbs, and know what the f they are saying. If you insist on using obsolete and dangerous equipment; stay off the slopes and stick to the hill in your backyard so you are the only one that ends up hurt from dumb ass decisions.


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

aggie05 said:


> First post, so I guess I'll start by saying hello to all the folks posting. I've been lurking for a while, but figured I might as well sign up and contribute here and there. Moving on...this person has their mind made up, and apparently asked for advice to waste everyone's time. After a dozen + posts stating how dangerous click in style binding are and mentioning how they have been obsolete for a decade, the OP goes right back to saying he is going to get them anyway. If he has no desire to learn with the proper equipment, let him rip his leg off. Not to mention the lack of a high back, no canted foot beds (or foot beds of any type), lack of continuity with the board, etc that comes with click in bindings. This is the type of person that gives ski leash nazis a voice.
> Here is some advice- listen to some of these folks that know what they are talking about. They aren't a bunch of newbs, and know what the f they are saying. If you insist on using obsolete and dangerous equipment; stay off the slopes and stick to the hill in your backyard so you are the only one that ends up hurt from dumb ass decisions.




I said I read elsewhere they were praised by riders who sounded like they knew what they were talking about. Example: Snowboarding.com Forums - why not clicker bindings??
I doubt that most people who said don't use them never have. 
I'll start with strap ins, maybe I get a pair of click in too, maybe not.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah the snowboarder was at fault in that video. how do you hit the only person that's within a 100 foot radius of you? lol. i don't know if i would call that bad technique necessarily. i don't bend my knees that much when i straightline trails. what for? that'll just create unnecessary burn in your quads. maybe i missed something in that video, i don't know. but that hit could've been easily avoided for the amount of time and space he had to react.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

upon a second viewing, it didn't look like he was riding with much confidence. kinda stiff and hesitant. he was doing a lot of slide carves/speed checks. and that was no 51 mph. he wasn't even going straight and it looked like it was a green trail.


in regards to the original point of the thread, i hate step in bindings. back in 2000 when i first started snowboarding the resort i went to used them on their rental boards and they were awful. constantly had to chip the ice out of the clips where your boot pegs were supposed to go.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowmanblue35 said:


> I said I read elsewhere they were praised by riders who sounded like they knew what they were talking about. Example: Snowboarding.com Forums - why not clicker bindings??
> I doubt that most people who said don't use them never have.
> I'll start with strap ins, maybe I get a pair of click in too, maybe not.


You'll be all right, I think your message just got lost between clickers and vegan (nobody _should_ care, some might). Moral of the story, buy a good fitting pair of boots, pick up an inexpensive binding (strap in or rear entry) and board combo from CL or Play it Again, invest in some lessons, and have fun!


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

snowmanblue35 said:


> I said I read elsewhere they were praised by riders who sounded like they knew what they were talking about. Example: Snowboarding.com Forums - why not clicker bindings??
> I doubt that most people who said don't use them never have.
> I'll start with strap ins, maybe I get a pair of click in too, maybe not.


Just FYI, if you reference a convo about them-look at the timestamp. Those posts are literally 10 years old. Probably not a good idea to try and apply decade old technology to today. Hey, it's your world though. Go find an antique shop with some rusty old click ins and go at it. Or not. Whatever. I was just saying you might want to take some CURRENT advice.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I think you came up with your thoughts self-release in case of falling advantage of clickers with having ski bindings in mind...?

There's a good reason why ski bindings release under high impact: cos you have two planks = they twist your legs separately and can wreck your knees n hips twisting in all directions. The release protects you from these injuries (sometimes).

You don't need this for snowboarding _since_ your legs won't twist, _since_ you're fixated on one plank. No twisting possible. Important premise difference.

Main problen (also with ski bindings) would be to find the amount of impact force where the clicker should self-release. I can onky see to be able to estimate this force for a beginner/intermediate who's only cruising down the slopes and not yet riding higher speeds or jumps (more force applied to the binding). How's the binding to know the difference between the force coming from an "emergency" and should release vs. you're doing a savety stop or charge hard a mogul field? It won't. To avoid that they release when riding hard/fast, you thus would have to higher the force threshold where the binding do self-release and with that they loose the potential advantage of "emergency" self-release. 

The release force point was also a walk on edge with ski bindings... I did junior ski racing. Lots of forces when riding fast, thus the ski bindings were adjusted to way more lbs than we girls weighted so they won't release while racing. They also didn't when falling. Wrecked both my knees several times flying off a race track, skis twisted akwardly and wouldn't release. That's the foremost reason why I initially swapped to snowboards: both feet stably fixated? Yay! No more ruptures, that's my sport. That's 20y ago, and I never had one situation were I had wished that my bindings would self-release. Just the opposite. My knees healed, I'm riding +/- painfree, totally happy with having them legs fixated on one plank. I would never even try a self-release snowboard binding, no matter how fancy and sophisticated a potential new system would be.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

self release bindings... dumb idea. Are we going to go back to wearing leashes?? 


I have a set of K2 clickers I would sell him... The work fine, but my flows have much better feel and control.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> yeah the snowboarder was at fault in that video. how do you hit the only person that's within a 100 foot radius of you? lol. i don't know if i would call that bad technique necessarily. * i don't bend my knees that much when i straightline trails. what for? that'll just create unnecessary burn in your quads.* maybe i missed something in that video, i don't know. but that hit could've been easily avoided for the amount of time and space he had to react.


Not bending your knees while bombing a trail is a bad idea. If you hit a unseen bump or dip you are going to destroy your knees. If your quads burn that bad when doing this just hit the gym with some squats once or twice a week and you wont have that burn anymore.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i don't bend my knees that much when i straightline trails. what for? that'll just create unnecessary burn in your quads.


Well... by saying straightline ppl usually think of higher speeds. I also "straightline" flatter trails with rather loose legs but only on sections that are not steep enough to get decent speed, but I'd call that "cruising" 
Straighline steeper trails at 50mph not bending the knees is a bad idea.

With increasing speed, impact of bumps will amplify accordingly... Every tiny bump can throw you off balance tiny tad. If legs are straight, reaction delay is bigger. With knees bent, reaction is way quicker and range of reaction is bigger (one more angle you can use). 

Imagine (or try it out): Ride a bus (or train) in winding stop n go traffic, stand in the aisle, don't grab a handle. Is it easier to keep balance with straight or bent knees?



ZacAttakk said:


> Not bending your knees while bombing a trail is a bad idea. If you hit a unseen bump or dip you are going to destroy your knees. If your quads burn that bad when doing this just hit the gym with some squats once or twice a week and you wont have that burn anymore.


+1
Ride low if you ride fast. If you don't got the fitness or skills to ride low, slow down! The guy in the video is one of these types that make me _slightly_ angry (skiers riding way too fast for their skills as well, they lean back and point it an have zero control). Constant danger for everybody, even of almost empty slopes. And instead of being sobered and understanding, the little douchebag is even bragging (and sharing his shameful vid).


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

snowmanblue35 said:


> I found many threads, people sounded like they were advanced praising click ins and still riding them sometimes. I might get both, I might just get a cheap used click-in just to have and then sell it and break even if I have to......


My experiences and thoughts.... first some background I started boarding at age 44 with not-so-great knees. And I had not skied in like 15 years at that point. 

Used boots are ok if you can try them on first and get them for the right price. If you rent then you are using used boots. Ideally your toes should not have space in front of them but not be curled either. 

The leg "injuries" I have had have been falling and landing on my knees. I think knee pads are a great idea and every time I don't have them I'm sorry. I wear padded shorts too to protect my hip area.

Also last season I caught an edge and flung straight down on my chest, and got a broken rib from that. Healed in about 6 weeks.

Also helmets are a great idea. Unlike a skateboard your legs are locked in and can't help you if you go off balance. If you are really of a mind to have freedom of movement for your feet, there are snowskates (skateboard/snowboard hybrids) and boards you use w/o bindings. 

I still see the click boots/bindings from time to time. I did some online reading too. In the end decided to upgrade my regular set up from time to time as I am able.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

mosf88 said:


> If you are really of a mind to have freedom of movement for your feet, there are snowskates (skateboard/snowboard hybrids) and boards you use w/o bindings.


check out dual snowboards as well. They are the latest and greatest in gnar technology.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

neni and zac, i should have clarified better. i was working under the assumption that there were no bumps because i can usually spot them before hand and then bend my knees. sometimes i don't see them though. and neni, when i say straightline i mean going down steeper hills.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Bindings are for women and children.........noboarding is where it's at.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Manufactured boards are for babies. Just tear off a strip of bark and ride it!


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

i'm not even going to bother with the click ins now...
If anything, I'll get skiblades after a board. Thanks.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ski blades....... :loser:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

:laughat2::laughat2::laughat2:



snowmanblue35 said:


> If anything, I'll get skiblades after a board. Thanks.


:laughat::laughat::laughat:


----------



## snowmanblue35 (Oct 21, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> :laughat2::laughat2::laughat2:
> 
> 
> 
> :laughat::laughat::laughat:






francium said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ski blades....... :loser:





:

all I know is I have more fun and control on ski blades than skis. I don't ski real fast, so the shakiness isn't an issue.


----------



## Theothecool16 (11 mo ago)

2hellnbak said:


> Just get regular strap-in bindings, get lessons, and progress at a rate comfortable to you. You are overthinking it. Just take your time and learn to ride. Sure you'll get hurt at some point to some degree but it won't be your binding that saves the day, it will be learning to fall properly. Take some lessons, it will help a lot. Also spending that much time thinking about how you are going to fall and get hurt might get in the way of progressing, just saying.
> 
> That said, I would NEVER wear bindings that my boots could release from. Personal choice.


my friend is a snowboarder and he is teaching me but should I just get lesons?


----------

